# Proper way to bury sump pump discharge line?



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

I just have a few questions regarding the topic to make sure I'm doing this correctly. I plan on terminating the sump pump line to the street with a pop up emitter. The distance from my house to the street is about 20 ft. I was planning on using 4" PVC.

The current line to the sump pump is 1 1/2 from the pump. Do they make an adapter from 1 1/2in to 4in? Is it ok to add 1 downspout to the sump pump line? How deep should the pipe be buried? Is there anything else I need to know before attempting this? If anyone has pictures of there setup I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You don't gain much by running the line into 4 inch PVC, I would just continue the 1-1/2 inch line out to the emitter. Typically you want to bury the line below frost depth, check with local building inspector for frost depth in your area.


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I was going for 4in pvc because I wanted to attached a downspout to it as well.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

4 inch is fine---You do not want to hard pipe the sump discharge into the underground pipe---if the pipe ever clogs or freezes the pump will not work or worse--blow a fitting inside the house---

Create a 'free fall' drain--the smaller discharge pipe dumps into the larger underground pipe much like a faucet dumping into a sink---if the pipe clogs--the sump water will overflow onto the ground ---


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok that makes sense to have an air gap in between the line there. Is there something I can put over it to prevent animals or bugs from getting into the water? Also, is it ok to add the down spouts to the main sump pump line?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure,--there won't be water in the underground pipe if it is pitched correctly---add the down spouts if you wish---a 4" pipe might not be large enough to handle down spouts and the sump---I have separate lines at my house--a wire mesh cover could be made if you think it's needed.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

If you live in a state that has winter freezing dump the pop up emitter and pitch the pipe to where you want it to drain. The other alternative is bury the line below the frost level for your area. I would still not use a pop up emitter.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

word2yamutha said:


> I just have a few questions regarding the topic to make sure I'm doing this correctly. I plan on terminating the sump pump line to the street with a pop up emitter. The distance from my house to the street is about 20 ft. I was planning on using 4" PVC.


Check the local codes. In many places you are not allowed to terminate at the street or any other public place. The pump outlet must terminate on your property in such a way that the water does not create a stream onto public property


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Sure,--there won't be water in the underground pipe if it is pitched correctly---add the down spouts if you wish---a 4" pipe might not be large enough to handle down spouts and the sump---I have separate lines at my house--a wire mesh cover could be made if you think it's needed.


Should I also make my down spouts to 4in PVC as well and is it ok to join 2 downspouts together? I was going to plan on burying the lines but are gas and electric run right in the middle of our yard. Just trying to get the water as far away from our house as possible. It seems we have a high water table where I live at. Are there other ways to terminate the lines besides burying them or a pop up emitter?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You want the drain to empty completely---so the emitter is not going to work---find a path that will allow you to exit the ground at an embankment or slight rise---


----------

